# glow lures/jigs



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im new to the whole glow jig concept and the jammin jigs lures look awesome, im going to get one of their glow kits but havent decided which one.

www.jamminjigs.com

i was looking at my lures and jigs and the glow lures i have only glow in one color - green. (mostly stuff i got at my local gander mountain from custom jigs and spins) so i want to try some other glowing colors.

do you know of any other good lure makers that have a variety of good glow lures?

as a side note...i discovered that two of my jigging rapalas glow...i never knew that. the white one with the green dot on its head really glows good


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

My experience with glow baits is mainly related to Buckeye Lake ice fishing.

I have done well with Northland's Pixie Jig is chartreuse glow, which is a subtle profile even with maximum charge. I've caught saugeye, crappie, LM bass, and channel cats on this jig (& minnow).

I've also dabbled with other glowing contraptions of various sizes during different conditions and just haven't seen any conclusive (good or bad) results. I've seen guys fish glowing jigging raps & Nils baits with some success, but not so much that it has convinced me of anything.

As far as the whole glow issue, even the magazine gurus haven't come out with a solid blessing or cursing on them. Who knows? Good luck!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for your insights....i was thinking about the crappie that ive seen rise up from the depths after dark and was thinkin they might respond better to a glowing jig. 

will have to do some experimenting this winter.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I LOVE JAMMIN JIGS. FIRST SAW THEM ON E-BAY LAST FALL. SPICOLE IS THE SELLER NAME. I HAVE ORDERED ALL OF THEIR KITS. I LIKE THEM BECAUSE THEY ARE DIFFERENT AND LIKE NOTHING AROUND HERE. I ONLY TRIED A FEW A COUPLE OF TIMES. I ALSO HAVE ANY OTHER BRAND OF GLOW YOU CAN THINK OF. I AGREE WITH WHAT TOBOSO SAID , AT TIMES THEY REALLY WORK . OTHER TIMES THEY DON'T SEEM TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE. I HOPE TO TEST THE JAM. JIGS MORE THIS YEAR. I HOPE YOU LIKE THEM WHEN YOU GET THEM.THE ONE THING THAT HAS WORKED THE BEST FOR ME SO FAR HAS BEEN A WHITE ANT(green glow) With RUBBER. legs.GOOD LUCK


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

has anyone tryed the genze bug. is that as good as the genze worm?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres a pharagraph from In-fisherman ice guide 03/04
An article on super glow baits. 

Depending on the conditions and fish behavior. specific colors and intensities produce better results. Super glow seems especially effective during low-light hours at night and in deep or dingy water. In deep, dark water, red, orange and chartreuse glow seem to have more fish-attracting power than subtle glowing blue or green. Blue or green seem to excell in clear water or when fish seem neutral or negative. Glow red, though, seems to work universally well for attracting and triggering crappies- no matter what conditions.

The article also brings out that the intensity of the glow colors can vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.

I was able to get into some crappies at night last year and Glow jigs were definately preferred.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

this is peon....

i have used glow jigs .. i like the white ones that glow blue.. i caught 6 channel cat fish last year on them tiped with a wax worm... while everyone with out glow jigs didnt catch any cats... i also have a question... i have made my own ice jigs this year... and want to paint some glow colors... can someone point me to so good glow paints..?? thanks,,,,
peon


----------



## Draggin' The Line (Apr 13, 2004)

Cabalas has it, it has worked great for me.


----------



## maumeemoon (Jun 1, 2004)

Try Jann's Netcraft or Stamina. I have had good luck with the powder paints, but there are other types available as well. I would post you a dircect link to the page at Jann's but it seems my search function is not working, our network must be having some issues...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

this is peon not buckeye tom.. i dont have the net no more... ill look at the site.. im a powder coater i could use the powder on real powdercoating machines... we have a glow powder buts its nasty green with green glow and its expensive.. cause i can only buy 2 pounds or more... but thanks for the help ill check that out..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Wal-Marts sells diffrent glow paint that is both good and cheap. This is the season for using glow lures on the rocks at various dams across the state , before your dreaded ice takes over  .Nice hearing from you Peon !!! THE CATKING


----------

